# Harrowing/levelling outdoor sand/rubber arena



## muffinthemule (19 May 2011)

Grateful for any advice on harrowing/levelling a sand/rubber arena.  Up til now we've done it all by hand (yes really!) but with it being a dry summer I need a better solution!  
So...what is the best thing to tow around (with quad) to level it off and keep the rubber levels even?  Am wondering about just an old gate (weighted)...or do I need something with prongs to ensure the sand gets raked over too?
Many thanks!


----------



## kerilli (19 May 2011)

the prongs really help to rake the sand flat, esp if it's very dry (as now). 
the leveller i have has really solid prongs, welded-on, that can't possibly get torn off.
this sort of thing:
http://www.equineplus.co.uk/shop/ar...Ts3kwgzD2AUpPRCGPZl&shop_param=cid=3&aid=TGR&
i've had it years and it's as new, very good bit of kit for dragging behind a quad imho.


----------



## muffinthemule (19 May 2011)

Ooh thanks K, that looks fab and I like the way you can just flip it over for prongs/no prongs.  Also liking the idea it just loops on to the hitch - ideal for a simpleton like me lol!!


----------



## kerilli (19 May 2011)

mine looks identical to that one, and the only problem i've ever had with it was that the original links from chain to ball-hitch-loop were a bit rubbish and kept pinging apart, it took me quite a while to find something that would hold. tbh should have just had it welded at the start.  you do find a sort of optimum speed to go along at, i find a fast trundle (!) is about right, if you go too fast it bounces off the top and doesn't level properly, if you go too slowly it builds up on the tines and then you drag a big clump along and then it makes a big mound somewhere. so, a bit of trial and error... but at the right speed it does a lovely job. i think i paid £200 for mine about 4 years ago so that one's not a bad price imho.
btw i've had the tractor-mounted keep-a-level type in the past and found that much worse, if the tractor hit a rut then the blade dug in and it was v v difficult to get the surface truly level, whereas the one above is much much easier.


----------



## miller (19 May 2011)

We originally built a wooden gate with spare wood and put 6" nails through it - just bungeed on a couple of full water containers - worked fine towed behind compact tractor so would work with a quad.

OH now creating a new one similar to K's illustration but with a crumb roller (handy having an OH handy with a welder!) - won't get that 'til he's finished the field slitter/aerator though!


----------



## measles (19 May 2011)

My OH welded something similar himself about 10 years ago and it's still going strong, dragged around by our small tractor.


----------



## Luci07 (19 May 2011)

Our yard just uses a 5 bar gate which has a rope attached which then goes over the tow bar. School is sand and rubber. Only thing is that the school still regularly needs its "banks" being brought down which is done with rakes. The school is levelled out quite a few times a week and has been watered recently as well with all this dry weather.


----------



## Booboos (19 May 2011)

I have an arena mate which works really well and also pulls in the sand from the sides.


----------



## millimoo (19 May 2011)

We do the same as Luci07. Metal gate with a wooden pallet attached to weigh it down and towed using a chain hooked over towbar. We also rake the the sides and corners by hand before harrowing. Thankfully it's our own private Arena so don't have to do too regularly


----------



## littlemisslauren (19 May 2011)

We use a wooden pallet weighed down with sandbags / cones / whatever we can find attached to the quad (Or car!) by a stirrup leather!

We are actually a 'poshish' yard and have all the gear but getting it when we need it is near impossible so we just make do Lol.


----------



## muffinthemule (19 May 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses.  Sounds as though for the banks, I shouldn't throw my rake away just yet!
Will have to perfect my "trundling" though lol!


----------

